# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Sagging Skin after loosing fat?

## bass

Hi Guys, i was wondering if one has a big belly with stretched skin, will the skin tighten up after sliming down with diet and cardio? if not, is there an exercise that can help tighten the belly sagging skin for an old guy like me? I am 49, 5:9 215 ponds, but was 235 pounds.

----------


## kaju

sorry to say this but nothing can be done about it. execsize works muscle not skin. You wil have to go to a plastic surgin for this problem.

----------


## bass

at what point i have to worry about it, i have seen some fat people loose the weight and get nice abs, i am just wondering if my size would become a problem with sagging skin or not.

----------


## ni4ni

to rid excess skin- plastics- did you undergo lipo?
to lose wt- cardi/diet
No surgery, you should tighten however I would think that strech marks will still be visible

----------


## bass

thanks guys, no lipo. i was just worried that having a belly would my skin sag! but from what you are saying i don't have to worry about anything. so far so good, i lost half of my belly and the skin is still firm. we'll see what happens when its all gone...thanks.

----------


## kaju

Diffeent people with different situations. 
In reguareds to you how gig was your belly before and how big now and how small when you have reached your goal.
if you can try to tell us in inches.
if we are talking loosing ten to fifteen inches you really dont have anything to worry about. If you lost 30 inches and lost it really really fast you may have loose skin afterward. If you lost it slow you still dont have anything to worry about. If you lost more than 30 inches slowly you may or may not have loose skin. It has partly to do with genetics and how fast you loose the fat. and how much you lost.

----------


## bass

> Diffeent people with different situations. 
> In reguareds to you how gig was your belly before and how big now and how small when you have reached your goal.
> if you can try to tell us in inches.
> if we are talking loosing ten to fifteen inches you really dont have anything to worry about. If you lost 30 inches and lost it really really fast you may have loose skin afterward. If you lost it slow you still dont have anything to worry about. If you lost more than 30 inches slowly you may or may not have loose skin. It has partly to do with genetics and how fast you loose the fat. and how much you lost.


thanks for the info Kaju, this makes me very happy. I was 40", now i am 37". so over all i may loose no more than 6" maybe 8. thank God its not 30", holly cow! i guess from what you are saying even if you end up with loose skin due to fast weight loss, it will shrink and tighten up in due time, am I correct? thanks again.

----------


## CicoBuff

I am 41 5'9 215lbs, I guess it is me, but I do 60 minutes of cardio on the arc trainer 100 on resistance and the highest level incline but I don't loose any weight. I don't have problems with cardio but doing weights have been a struggle and depression. My friend helped me get into cycle but I don't think it is working...any advice here?

----------


## bass

> I am 41 5'9 215lbs, I guess it is me, but I do 60 minutes of cardio on the arc trainer 100 on resistance and the highest level incline but I don't loose any weight. I don't have problems with cardio but doing weights have been a struggle and depression. My friend helped me get into cycle but I don't think it is working...any advice here?


I learned that cardio alone won't do anything for weight loss, its 90% diet and 10% cardio, but both could be a very powerful weight loss program. i highly recommend to watch all Milos videos, you also need a good workout program. there are 1000's of great reads, just go through every board and read the pinned threads.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323516

do you have saggy skin or are you concerned that you will end up with saggy skin? either way i think this topic has concluded that we don't have to worry about saggy skin.

----------


## kaju

> thanks for the info Kaju, this makes me very happy. I was 40", now i am 37". so over all i may loose no more than 6" maybe 8. thank God its not 30", holly cow! i guess from what you are saying even if you end up with loose skin due to fast weight loss, it will shrink and tighten up in due time, am I correct? thanks again.


No. What im saying is if you loose a little weight it will tighten up. If you loose a lot you will have that loose skin forever.

----------


## bass

> No. What im saying is if you loose a little weight it will tighten up. If you loose a lot you will have that loose skin forever.


holy crap! do you think i am a candidate for a saggy skin? My waist was 40", and my goal is to go down to 34".

----------


## kaju

I dont think so your only loosing six inches. anothe indicator for loose skin in the future from alot of weight loss is; do you have bad stretch marks? If not you may be just fine. Small stretch marks no problem but bad stretchmarks - look out.

----------


## bass

> I dont think so your only loosing six inches. anothe indicator for loose skin in the future from alot of weight loss is; do you have bad stretch marks? If not you may be just fine. Small stretch marks no problem but bad stretchmarks - look out.


ahh, thanks for the response, no stretch marks and no sagging skin so far. thanks again.

----------


## kaju

now you keep up the good work.

----------


## lovbyts

> I am 41 5'9 215lbs, I guess it is me, but I do 60 minutes of cardio on the arc trainer 100 on resistance and the highest level incline but I don't loose any weight. I don't have problems with cardio but doing weights have been a struggle and depression. My friend helped me get into cycle but I don't think it is working...any advice here?


Sure you can start by starting your own thread and not hi jacking other peoples. OK?

To the OP
You are probably at a border line. MOST of the skin will shrink back over time. You can use some creams/lotions to also help shrink the skin back. Do some research on it because there is a lot of stuff that's junk. For a temporary shrinking effect lots of people use Preperation H, yes you read that right but you have to get the stuff from Canada,, the stuff in the us isnt the same anymore.

I lost about 4 in and have a little loose skin but not bad.

----------


## gigabitbucket

You can use some creams/lotions to also help shrink the skin back.

any cream or lotion?

----------


## bass

> Sure you can start by starting your own thread and not hi jacking other peoples. OK?
> 
> To the OP
> You are probably at a border line. MOST of the skin will shrink back over time. You can use some creams/lotions to also help shrink the skin back. Do some research on it because there is a lot of stuff that's junk. For a temporary shrinking effect lots of people use Preperation H, yes you read that right but you have to get the stuff from Canada,, the stuff in the us isnt the same anymore.
> 
> I lost about 4 in and have a little loose skin but not bad.


Preperation H! simply brilliant, I would have never thought of that...thanks for the info lovbyts, i will have my wife give it a try since she has some loose skin due to too many pregnancies...

----------


## TITANIUM

> Preperation H! simply brilliant, I would have never thought of that...thanks for the info lovbyts, i will have my wife give it a try since she has some loose skin due to too many pregnancies...





My wife, same deal.We'll give it a try and post the results.Good info,Thanxs

----------


## turk1968

If you are still loosing weight then it will be hard to tell .When the skin becomes loose after say one month when you have lost say 10 pounds it will attempt to tighten but if you continue to loose weight it will appear not to be tightening up because its trying to playing catch up. You will not know how the skin will look till your weight levels off for a month or so where the skin can catch up.Also from my experience the skin seems to have a better ability to tighten when your bf starts to getdown to the low end.

Just keep dieting at a steady rate and if you have a little loose skin as i have around my navel (im 48 and now after dieting at just under 10% by calipers) you will still look and feel a great deal better than when 40lbs heavier . 

Keep going my friend!!

----------


## bass

> If you are still loosing weight then it will be hard to tell .When the skin becomes loose after say one month when you have lost say 10 pounds it will attempt to tighten but if you continue to loose weight it will appear not to be tightening up because its trying to playing catch up. You will not know how the skin will look till your weight levels off for a month or so where the skin can catch up.Also from my experience the skin seems to have a better ability to tighten when your bf starts to getdown to the low end.
> 
> Just keep dieting at a steady rate and if you have a little loose skin as i have around my navel (im 48 and now after dieting at just under 10% by calipers) you will still look and feel a great deal better than when 40lbs heavier . 
> 
> Keep going my friend!!



Thanks Turk, wow 10% fat! congratulations. i can't wait...

----------

